# Enter to Ride with The Spirit of Stahls� in the 2014 Great Race



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Enter to Ride with The Spirit of Stahls’ in the 2014 Great Race*

Stahls’ customers are invited to win a rare opportunity to experience amazing Atlantic Coast scenery in a classic car this summer. Visit www.stahls.com/greatrace now through June 2 and enter to win the chance to ride with Ted and Mary Stahl in the 2014 Great Race. This year’s Great Race route begins June 21 in Ogunquit, Maine, ending June 29 in The Villages, Florida. 

Several Ride with the Spirit of Stahls winners will be announced on June 3, each as a special guest to ride along for an afternoon with the Stahls, helping navigate the route and look for unmarked dirt roads and obscure landmarks to finish in record time. 

“Last year several customers joined us for the first time in the race, and we’d like to continue the tradition,” says Ted Stahl, chairman of the board for GroupeSTAHL. “Our customers are great American entrepreneurs, and we’re looking forward to having them join us again.”

The Great Race is an annual cross-country antique car race presented by Hemmings Motor News and Hagerty. This competition is open only to pre-World War II vehicles. Drivers and their guests embrace the challenge of meeting specific time lines in pursuit of the perfect score. In the spirit of antique cars, electronic devices are not permitted. Each driver must rely solely on a compass and map. 

Winners of Ride with the Spirit of Stahls’ in the Great Race must be 18 years or older and provide transportation to and from their designated segments of the race. Segments of the race will last approximately four to five hours. 

GroupeSTAHL uses social media platforms to interact with customers about products, services, trends, and news. The company uses social media in an innovative way to offer customers the opportunity to join Ted Stahl, Chairman of the Board for GroupeSTAHL, in the Great Race. Follow Ted at www.tedstahl.com and visit www.facebook.com/spiritofstahls. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

